# Chevrolet Volt



## longshot21771 (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone else use a Chevrolet Volt to Uber in? Mine is a 1st Gen 2014


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Does the 2014 have the full bench in the back seat? I know the 2011-12's have just the two seat's in the back and it wouldn't qualify to carry four passengers plus driver. If the back seat fits 3 people (seats and seat belts) then it should qualify.


----------



## longshot21771 (Sep 19, 2016)

It only has the 2 bench seats in the back. The 2016 and 2017 have a small middle back seat, with a seat belt. Which is really same thing in the 2014. They just put a back part in and added a seat belt. There isn't room in it for anyone but a small child.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

longshot21771 said:


> It only has the 2 bench seats in the back. The 2016 and 2017 have a small middle back seat, with a seat belt. Which is really same thing in the 2014. They just put a back part in and added a seat belt. There isn't room in it for anyone but a small child.


There isn't any room in the back seat of a Prius for three adults either but people are allowed to drive with it. I would check with a local office to see if they would give you the ok with it or see if the back seat can be upgraded to hold an extra passenger,


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

longshot21771 said:


> It only has the 2 bench seats in the back. The 2016 and 2017 have a small middle back seat, with a seat belt. Which is really same thing in the 2014. They just put a back part in and added a seat belt. There isn't room in it for anyone but a small child.


I think you mean bucket seats


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> There isn't any room in the back seat of a Prius for three adults either but people are allowed to drive with it. I would check with a local office to see if they would give you the ok with it or see if the back seat can be upgraded to hold an extra passenger,


My company vehicle is a Prius I and it accommodates 3 pax in back and has 3 seat belts.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

uberfraud said:


> My company vehicle is a Prius I and it accommodates 3 pax in back and has 3 seat belts.


I should have added "comfortably" to that statement.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've heard of and seen a lot of cars that of seat 4 on uber

Honda element
VW CC pre 2013
Chevy volt
Chevy spark

You'll just have to turn down rides sometimes. When I drove bar shifts I got a lot of 4 passanger rides now that I work mostly days I'd say only 1 of 50 has over 3 passangers

You also may get denied its gonna be up to Uber just don't mention the seat thing or ask and see if it works out


----------

